# Cycling. Nailed it!!!



## Cyclemanc (Feb 17, 2019)

Afternoon All

Today was my first 'proper' ride out and a bit of a test of blood sugar control. 

Covered 25 miles of South Manchester. Started with a reading of 10.9 as i set of, bit high so didn't have anything more to eat. Stopped an hour later at Tatton Hall for a coffee stop and levels were 4.9!! Result!!  
Had a rather nice latte and a flapjack. Took an insulin dose with a 25% reduction and set off for home. 
Arrived at home just under 45 mins later with a reading of 5.2. Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!

Now realise most of my worries about returning to cycling were completely psychological and it was the boost I needed. 

Can't wait to get back out.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2019)

Excellent news!  It's great when you crack the exercise conundrum  I was the same with running


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 17, 2019)

Well done Cyclemanc.
It took me two years to get back in swimming pool after diagnosis.

Great to over none these barriers.

Well done


----------



## Cyclemanc (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks. Been on an endorphin rush all afternoon  hahaha. 

Mark


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 17, 2019)

Brilliant. Well done.   Often head out to Tatton Park myself.  Guessing it was very busy there today!  I rarely take any insulin when out unless I have something substantial but like most things it's a case of trial and error i.e. make it up as you go along.   Just remember to keep a closer eye on your levels tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Cyclemanc (Feb 17, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Brilliant. Well done.   Often head out to Tatton Park myself.  Guessing it was very busy there today!  I rarely take any insulin when out unless I have something substantial but like most things it's a case of trial and error i.e. make it up as you go along.   Just remember to keep a closer eye on your levels tonight and into tomorrow.



Thanks. Yeah found that out tjis afternoon with two hypos two hours apart. Something more substantial needed on post ride I feel. Two rounds of toast and a coffee didn't cut it. Hahahah 

Mark


----------



## Geoff Rawson (Feb 18, 2019)

well done a great confidence booster. I always start my rides on a "high" usually 12 and experience has taught me and my riding buddies to stop for a check after an hour no matter how well i'm feeling and most times the reading is in the 4.1./4.5 range . I weigh 58kg and after messaging team novo nordiskfor some basic advice I have learned to  eat my weight in carbs per hour of riding ie 60g 
Carb's per hour. most times this works but not always but thats how it is for me . cake and coffee no injection after lunch stop as again the bgs drop quickly .I'm  successfully completing rides over 90 miles after a lot of trail and error plus my pals are fully aware how to treat a hypo and notice if we stray over the golden hour for testing rule and often remind me "Geoff"  have you been eating . post ride close monitoring is needed as you just keep burning . hope my little bit helps you. interestingly I suffer more hypos in the colder winter months but have identified its down to thick gloves and the difficulty getting my hands into my pockets for the carb's  to maintain my 60g feed routine


----------



## Cyclemanc (Feb 18, 2019)

Geoff Rawson said:


> well done a great confidence booster. I always start my rides on a "high" usually 12 and experience has taught me and my riding buddies to stop for a check after an hour no matter how well i'm feeling and most times the reading is in the 4.1./4.5 range . I weigh 58kg and after messaging team novo nordiskfor some basic advice I have learned to  eat my weight in carbs per hour of riding ie 60g
> Carb's per hour. most times this works but not always but thats how it is for me . cake and coffee no injection after lunch stop as again the bgs drop quickly .I'm  successfully completing rides over 90 miles after a lot of trail and error plus my pals are fully aware how to treat a hypo and notice if we stray over the golden hour for testing rule and often remind me "Geoff"  have you been eating . post ride close monitoring is needed as you just keep burning . hope my little bit helps you. interestingly I suffer more hypos in the colder winter months but have identified its down to thick gloves and the difficulty getting my hands into my pockets for the carb's  to maintain my 60g feed routine



Thanks Geoff,  that's great advice. 

Definitely looking at the golden hour rule and will give the bodyweight carbs ratio a go. 

Thanks again mate

Mark


----------

